# Large Clearout! Armies, models, books etc!



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

So, am moving house and having to downsize, again.

Postage will be calculated once a final decision has been made on what you want. I will need you to pay via Paypal before I post the items. The more you buy, the more you save, since I'll start from roughly 50% of retail depending on the condition of the models and give you a better deal the more you take off my hands!


Pics are located in my Army Showcase, which can be found by viewing my profile. Some of the colours have gone a bit weird when taking pics - the reds and blues particularly are much brighter than in real life.

*Warmachine/Hordes*

Cryx Cephalix Mind Slaves and controller, look for pics because I think it's more than one type of model. On 40k bases.

Circle Orboros Warband

Megalith (converted to running pose)
Woldwarden
Pureblood Warpwolf
Warpwolf Stalker
Feral Warpwolf
Gorax
Shifting Stones
Sentry Stone and Mannikins

Skinks with Javelins (used as Bloodtrackers)
Wood Elf Dryads (used as Druids)
Dark Eldar Wych with Hellion Glaive and Half Moon Blade on Chain (used as Blackclad or LotF)
Wood Elf Lord with two-handed sword, finecast. (used as caster, generally pKaya or pBaldur)

Everything is metal, ranges from fully painted to unpainted and it's all going to go in one package to someone for £90!

*Necron Army*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Destroyer Lord with Warscythe and Dispersal Shield from Lychguard

10x Warriors

2x Night Scythes

Finecast C'Tan Nightbringer

6x Wraiths

£150 for the above. All well painted and based in a cohesive scheme.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3x Tomb Spyders £15 each. £35 the trio.

10x Lychguard. £10 the lot.

6x Converted Crypteks with Staves. £3 each. £14 the lot.

4x Scythe Lords with Orbs. £3 each. £10 the lot.

20x Warriors. £20 the lot.

1x Triarch Stalker. £15

1x Trazyn. £5

3x Command/Ann Barges. £10 each. £25 the lot.

1x Doomsday Ark. £12.

2x Ghost Arks. £12 each. £20 the pair. £25 the trio.

All painted in blue/bone/gold scheme. The enclosed part makes an excellent Allied force for an army needing some flyers and a damn lethal close combat threat for the mid-table. Works well with traditional Guard, Eldar or Space Marines.

*Tomb King Army*

Tomb King in Chariot with large banner mounted behind him (works as King, Prince or BSB)

Tomb Prince in Chariot

8 or so Chariots with full command - All chariots (including the Princes) have new Vamp COunts Dire Wolves pulling them instead of the shitty skeletal steed models. They look *way* more awesome now!

Warsphinx

Necrosphinx

Casket of Souls

Priest on Foot (plastic from the Sphinx kit)

All painted to a greater or lesser degree. £100 the lot.

*Eldar*

10 Dire Avengers inc 1 Exarch. Painted Blue/White. £12

10 Banshees inc 2 Exarchs, one with Executioner, one with Mirrorswords. Metal. Mix of 3rd and 5th Ed models. Painted mostly purple. £15.

10 Guardians with Warlock, sprayed black. No weapon platform. £10.

6 Scorpions, metal, painted well. Traditional Green and Yellow. £10.

5 Dark Reapers with Exarch. New Reapers, old Exarch with Shuricannon. Black. £10.

7 Dark Eldar Wyches with Hellion Arms. £8

*Chaos Marines*

All of the DV set minus the cultists, sprayed dark blue. £10 the lot. (Lord, Chosen, Dread)

Roughly 18 Terminators, various weapons. Range from fully painted to sprayed black. £2 per model.

Terminator Lord with Storm Bolter and Giant Axe - stave with Minotaur axe blade on top. Makes a great Typhus counts-as. Dark Blue, some detail work done. £8

10 Raptors with 2x Meltaguns. Have 1 claw and 1 bolt pistol each, so could be used as either Raptors or Warp Talons. Dark Blue with shading. £15

3 Possessed, unpainted. 2 with wings. Free with any other purchase. £4 the trio.

*Space Marines*

10 Tactical Terminators, 2 Assault Cannons. 5 DV and 5 Normal. Undercoated. £15.

3x Typhoon Speeders. Sprayed Black. £10 each. £25 the trio.

1x Tornado Speeder. Painted in Ravenwing colours. £8

Las/Plas Razorback. Raven Guard colours. £10.

10 DV Tacticals, full squad. Unpainted. £8

10x ASM on Foot with PF/SS Sarge and 2x Flamers. Fullly Painted as Raven Guard with custom transfers. £12

4 Dark Angel Vets with power weapons. Metal, undercoated. £2 per or £6 the lot.

5x Sanguinary Guard, sprayed black. £12

5x Devs - 4 Heavy Bolters and Sarge. Raven Guard Colours. £8

Techmarine with Servo Harness. Raven Guard shoulderpad. £5

Metal GK on foot painted blue - good for use as a Libby. Free with any other purchase. £2 solo.

*Misc*

Battle Magic Card set, good condition. £5

5 Everqueen Bodyguards, the old metal models. Command and 2 girls with spears. £5

7 Nid Warriors with lots of arms missing. Needs TLC from your bitz box and good to go! £10


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

_Absolutely everything in this post is 99p each plus postage!_

*Books*

*Star Wars*

X-Wing: Isards Revenge
X-Wing: Starfighters of Adumar
Jedi Sunrise
Destiny's Way
Traitor
Vector Prime
Dark Tide 1 and 2 Onslaught/Ruin
Star By Star
The Final Prophecy
Episode 1: The Phantom Menace
Darth Maul: Shadow Hunter
The Approaching Storm
Dark Nest 2 and 3: Unseen Queen and Swarm War
Balance Point
The Unifying Force
Tatooine Ghost
Betrayal

*Star Wars Graphic Novels - £5 each*

Crimson Empire
Crimson Empire 2
Boba Fett: Enemy of the Empire
The Golden Age of the Sith
Dark Lords of the Sith
Redemption
Golden Age of the Sith
The Sith War
The Hunt for Aurra Sing
Bounty Hunters
Mara Jade: By The Emperor's Hand
Union
Tales: Volume 2
In the Empire's Service
Requiem for a Rogue
The Warrior Princess

*William King "Slayer" Series*

Trollslayer
Daemonslayer
Skavenslayer
Dragonslayer
Beastslayer
Vampireslayer
Manslayer

*David Gemmell*

Legend
Wolf in Shadow
The King Beyond the Gate
Waylander
Winter Warriors
Lion of Macedon
Dark Prince
Hero in the Shadows
Echoes of the Great Song
Ironhand's Daughter
Ghost King
Last Sword of Power
White Wolf
The Swords of Night and Day
Stormrider
Sword in the Storm
The Legend of Deathwalker
The First Chronicles of Druss the Legend
Fall of Kings
Shield of Thunder

*R.A. Salvatore*

Sea of Swords
Spine of the World
Homeland
The Silent Blade
The Crystal Shard
The Hunter's Blades Trilogy (Thousand Orcs, Lone Drow, Two Swords)
The Legacy of the Drow Collectors Edition (The Legacy, Starless Night, Siege of Darkness, Passage to Dawn)

*Frank Herbert*

Dune
Dune Messiah
Heretics of Dune
God Emperor of Dune
Children of Dune

*World of Warcraft*

War of the Ancients Archive (The Well of Eternity, The Sundering, The Demon Soul)
Warcraft Archive (Day of the Dragon, Lord of the Clans, The Last Guardian, Of Blood and Honor)
Beyond the Dark Portal

*Misc*

The Redemption of Althalus (David and Leigh Eddings)
Orcs (Stan Nichols)
Dear Everybody (Michael Kimball)
Is It Just Me Or Is Everything Shit? (Steve Lowe and Alan McArthur)
Made in America (Bill Bryson)
The Lost Continent/Neither Here nor There (Bryson)
Note from a Big Country (Bryson)
Harry Potter 1-4 and 7

*PC Games (Retro!)*

Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines
Overlord
Jedi Knight Dark Forces 2 plus MOTS
Hitman 2
Knights of the Old Republic
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
Star Wars: Battlefront
Fire Warrior
Max Payne 2
Splinter Cell plus Mission Pack
Command and Conquer: The First Decade
Homeworld 2
Hitman: Contracts
Dungeon Siege
Psychonauts
Fallout 3 inc Operation Anchorage and The Pitt

Battlestar Galactica Season 1 and 2


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sethis said:


> _Absolutely everything in this post is 99p plus postage!_


You might want to re-phrase that. Just sayin' :wink:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

How much for the Typhoons?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

What's a Godhammer Land Raider?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loli said:


> What's a Godhammer Land Raider?


That's the standard pattern LR


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Tawa said:


> That's the standard pattern LR


Suddenly it's doesn't sound as cool.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> How much for the Typhoons?


As a general guideline I'm looking for 50% of retail, unless they're in perfect condition and well painted, in which case closer to 60-70% - or are particularly crappy in which case 30-40% of retail.

Typhoons are fine, so £27 which is roughly $40 in your American dollars, plus postage.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

List of models and books updated, lots of pics added to "My Armies" showcase.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I think that's pics of almost everything up, let me know what you're interested in!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

This is all now heading onto Ebay.co.uk over the next few days for very reasonable Buy it Nows e.g. 10 ASM for £12 plus postage.

Search for username Sethis87 or filter by "Buy it Now" and search for the unit name, it should start coming up.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Updated with sales removed and prices added. Several are still on ebay so may be removed without warning!


----------

